# ALMS Road America



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

Did anybody watch the ALMS from Road America?

Really good stuff.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

No Speed Channel. :bawling:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

I started to watch the Speed (used to be World) Acura/Mazda challenge, but fell asleep. Man, have they jacked that series up.

Did the M3s run in ALMS?


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

scottn2retro said:


> I started to watch the Speed (used to be World) Acura/Mazda challenge, but fell asleep. Man, have they jacked that series up.
> 
> Did the M3s run in ALMS?


Did the M3's run in ALMS? Scott, yes they did. I agree they've run BMW out of the SWC.

Billy was in the lead for a while. With less top speed than the Porsche, Joey fell to second. A great drive and PTG's done great things with the car. Haven't you got it on Tivo?


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

The race was great. With Auberlen/Hand leading laps in GT2 we got to see more M3 coverage than usual. Thank god it wasn't butchered again by CBS Sports (and thankfully no more ALMS races this season are on CBS).

ALMS has become one of our favorite race series to watch. We're attending our first race next month when we go to Road Atlanta for Pertit LeMans.


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

scottn2retro said:


> I started to watch the Speed (used to be World) Acura/Mazda challenge, but fell asleep. Man, have they jacked that series up.


Audi won :dunno:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

racerdave said:


> Audi won :dunno:


Look at the Manufacturer's standings. For most races, you need to have a white/orange car or a blue/white car to have a realistic chance at the podium.

Hopefully, they are waking up and making it so some other cars can be competitive in the series (Audi, SRT), but for whatever reason, they still feel the BMWs should be back markers and won't let them be competitive :tsk:


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

scottn2retro said:


> Look at the Manufacturer's standings. For most races, you need to have a white/orange car or a blue/white car to have a realistic chance at the podium.
> 
> Hopefully, they are waking up and making it so some other cars can be competitive in the series (Audi, SRT), but for whatever reason, they still feel the BMWs should be back markers and won't let them be competitive :tsk:


It'll be a moot point in 2007. BMW is dropping out of ALMS since they won't have a representative car to sell to consumers. PTG may run as a privateer until BMW returns (in 2008?) with an ALMS version of the E92.


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

racerdave said:


> Audi won :dunno:


Audi has dominated the series since 2000, and that doesn't look to change anytime soon with the immediate and utter success of the R10. At least with Corvette in the GT1 class, Aston is starting to make some inroads into that dominance.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

dwette said:


> Audi has dominated the series since 2000, and that doesn't look to change anytime soon with the immediate and utter success of the R10. At least with Corvette in the GT1 class, Aston is starting to make some inroads into that dominance.


I think Racerdave was talking about the Audi win in Speed WC Touring. Did they even have a GT race? If they did, I'll bet $100 it was a Corvette or a Viper.


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

scottn2retro said:


> I think Racerdave was talking about the Audi win in Speed WC Touring. Did they even have a GT race? If they did, I'll bet $100 it was a Corvette or a Viper.


OK. I haven't watched that race yet...it's still sitting on my Tivos. I'm watching the ALMS race again. I saw it Sunday while my wife was at work, but she wants to see it, so I'm watching again with her.


----------



## dhabes (Jan 22, 2004)

scottn2retro said:


> I think Racerdave was talking about the Audi win in Speed WC Touring. Did they even have a GT race? If they did, I'll bet $100 it was a Corvette or a Viper.


you win... not gonna spoil it anymore than that


----------

